# Labs to be requested



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

Hello! I was diagnosed with Hypothyroidism over 10 years ago. I "appear" to have it under control with synthroid. Right now I am doing a celiac challenge to try to confirm celiac disease (I think I have it, just waiting for results). After reading how auto-immune diseases are so related, I would like to get a full panel on my thyroid function to confirm that it is actually under control. My Dr.(s) have only been testing TSH. Are these the full panel of Thyroid blood tests? Should I ask for anything else? Are their any that aren't necessary?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) 
TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin)
Thyroglobulin Ab
ANA (antinuclear antibodies)
TSH
Free T3
Free T4

Thanx for your help 

I feel like a bit of a tool, going to my Dr. and saying "I found this on the internet, test me for this", but it's time I started to take more control of my health.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board! The only omission I see would be to ask for and get an ultra-sound of the thyroid.

If your doctor asks where you got your info; I would just say you got the list from a friend who has thyroid disease. We are all your friends and we all have thyroid disease, so it's not a lie! ROLF!!


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

Andros, thank you so much!

Yeah, I have no idea of what type of hypo I am, or anything like that. At the time that I was diagnosed I didn't have any symptoms it just came up on yearly bloodwork (maybe being a bit overweight, but I was also on birth control, so it's tough to tell if that was a symptom of being hypo or not). My doses of synthroid went up when I was pregnant with each of my children. When I was following a lower carb diet my dose went down a bit.

Thanx again, I really appreciate the warm welcome


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, partial success...

I have been diagnosed with Celiac. My Dr. agreed to test some of the thyroid items, but not others citing that "Not even specialists test for all of these, I will look into the ones I don't test." He did look into them (which I'm really happy about), and then explained why he didn't think I needed the others... But I did get some of them tested which is more than before:

Free T4: 15.6 (9.0-23.0)

Free T3: 4.1 (3.5-6.5)

TSH: 1.23 (0.20-4.00)

ANA: Positive - Mixed patter (speckled and homogeneous) (with disclaimer) - I don't have any signs of Lupus that I can tell....

However, when we talked about it, he indicated that I would now be diagnosed with Hashimotos as I have the antibodies that would indicate it, however I don't see the bloodwork that would conclusively state this...I'm on synthroid 150 mcg. I had a bunch of other things tested for (Vitamins, minerals, hormones, cdc, etc...), and luckily I'm only deficient in Vit D.

I guess what I'm saying is - does this indicate that my thyroid dosage is good? Do I really need to test the other things. I can't really tell now if some symptoms are celliac or thyroid.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T4: 15.6 (9.0-23.0)
> 
> Free T3: 4.1 (3.5-6.5)


3/4 of range for both of these tests is the "goal"

19.5 is 3/4 of range for your FT-4

5.75 is 3/4 of range for your FT-3

Based on your labs and the views of this board, you would be considered hypo.

BTW, Your lab ranges are very different than most posted on this board. Do you know the name of the lab that runs them?

Have you had your Ferritin tested?

Do you take your Synthroid at least 1 hour from food and 4 hours either side of iron or calcium? With a full 8 oz glass of water?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/tab/test?gclid=CIvFlZHPr8UCFUJk7AodkmkAug

ANA positive is suggestive of many things and further testing must be done. And presence of TPO only again "suggests" Hashi's.

Please read the info provided................


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey Lovlkn,

I'm in Canada, and the lab that does them is DynalifeDX.

My Ferritin was tested: 38 ug/L (12/300)

I was low previously (this was how they discovered Celiac), and now I am taking a daily iron supplement in the morning along with a 1000 Vit C. I am taking my synthroid in the evening with no other medication (It's the only time I can guarantee that I will remember to take it when I have no food in my system). I don't take it with that much water though....

Andros, I looked into the links you sent, although the second link doesn't work anymore - looks like the website was taken over by another company. Hmm, reading more about the ANA, I wonder if this is where my Reynolds fits in...


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

Lovlkn - do you know of an article that shows how your Free T3&T4 should be in the 3/4 range? If I can get to that with synthroid, and my symptoms subside, would there be any advantage to switching to a desicated medication?

Oh, and I found my Anti-TPO numbers, don't know why I didn't see them before:

>600 H Ref: (<50) kU/L

So what would need to be done to fully confirm Hashi? Would they need to do a biopsy and find the Hurthle cells?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes; Reynaud's and a whole bunch of stuff. Continue your research so you are an informed patient!

Hugs,


----------

